# building my own underwater camera



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

started work on my case to hold my camera still need to devise a plan to hold my battery in place and a way to coil up my camera cord








i think having the switches set up thru the top should work great. making it much easier to use ill cut slots so the camera down cable and t.v. cable can be pulled out and the case shut without crimping my wires. this top also opens giving me some bonus storage for ice fishin gear


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

When you get it done I'd love to get together with you somewhere and see what you've done! Looks like a great way to go! Keep posting the updates and pics!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well im done and it works great !! still working out a spool to wind up the cam cord, when im tired of looking at fish i turn on the t.v. or turn on the radio. hopefully ill put it to the test tomorrow! ill let ya know how it works
final product








case opened up








and finally ready to look for some fish


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Ozzgood,
You could try using velcro to hold the battery in place, pretty sure it comes with adhesive backing. Attach half to the case and other half to the battery, it will keep it from moving around.
The wholes system looks real nice, can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah i thought velcro or some hot melt glue cause i got a battery dedicated to it so once its in it wont come back out. unless i forced it then that hot melt would just pop off.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ok chad lets take that camera out today and see how it works.


----------



## dcclubs (Mar 26, 2003)

Did you get a chance to test it out? I can't wait to hear how it worked. I'm thinking of building one myself.

DC


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

Mister home-made underwater camera maker, 
I also salute you too, Real man of genius


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Hey where can I get the print from? I don't need the parts.


----------



## Walleye123 (Jan 31, 2004)

Are those cameras better than store bought or premanufactured?
Is it a Hobby you are posting?
Is it a better deal to build your own-taking account the time and materials?
What is the overall difference(s)?


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

U/W camera - Vexilar - Television - I think my next project is going to be an entertainment center. I wonder if one deep cell trolling motor battery would power everything as long as three of those rechargeable batteries - the kind that come with the vex and u/w camera? Anyone?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

the camera is overall about the same as a store bought maybe a little more bulky but the same, it seems to work fine i need to work out a tripod to suspend the cable so i can turn the camera. you can build one for around 130 or so and i guess if you add your time as labor it would be over 200 bucks but i dont think of it like that. my time i spend on something i want to use or do is free to me.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Oz,
I know that the engineering and building is the fun part. But last time I was at Bass Pro, I saw something there that was called an "Ice Pod" I think. It's a tripod to be used with underwater cameras. If you can't figure anything out, give that a shot. It looked like it would work fine.

Good luck,

John


----------

